# déjà vu = προμνησία



## nickel (Sep 15, 2014)

*déjà vu* /deɪʒɑː ˈvuː/ = προμνησία, το ήδη ιδωμένο (a feeling of déjà vu, αίσθηση ότι το έχω ξαναδεί / αίσθηση ντεζαβού / αίσθηση προμνησίας)

Το έχουμε σκόρπιο σε άλλες σελίδες, αλλά όχι σε νήμα. Το είδα χτες και σε κείμενο του Μανδραβέλη, μαζί με ένα κατακερματισμένο «ντε ζα βου». Μονολεκτικό _ντεζαβού_ το προτιμά και το slang.gr, αν και είναι πολλά και τα _ντεζά βου_ (που συνοδεύεται από το ρίσκο να το τονίσει κάποιος dezávu).

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Déjà_vu
http://www.oxforddictionaries.com/definition/english/déjà-vu?q=deja+vu
http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Προμνησία


----------



## Zazula (Sep 15, 2014)

Εεεμμ, πού είπαμε μαζευόμαστε όσοι προτιμούμε να το λέμε «ντεζαβί»; :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 15, 2014)

Δίπλα σε αυτούς που λένε «γκλίβαϊν» και «Μίλερ»... .


----------



## Zazula (Sep 15, 2014)

Πάντως υπάρχουν γνήσια 7 _ντεζαβί / ντεζαβύ_ στη Λεξιλογία. :)


----------



## nickel (Sep 15, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Πάντως υπάρχουν γνήσια 7 _ντεζαβί / ντεζαβύ_ στη Λεξιλογία. :)



Δυσανάλογα πολλά. Οι στατιστικές σε (αναξιόπιστες) γκουγκλιές λένε:

ντεζαβί 40
ντεζαβύ 35
ντεζαβού 4.770

Δεν πρόκειται μονάχα για διαφορετικές απόψεις περί του εξελληνισμού της γαλλικής προφοράς, αλλά για παγίωση της εκδοχής που ενδεχομένως ακουγόταν πιο αστεία.

— _Ντε Ζαβού_​


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 15, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Πάντως υπάρχουν γνήσια 7 _ντεζαβί / ντεζαβύ_ στη Λεξιλογία. :)


Ζάζουλας εδώ λέει ντεζαβού.

Εγώ το προφέρω με τη γαλλική προφορά του και προτιμώ να το γράφω ντεζαβού. Το ντεζαβί με παραπέμπει σε κάποιο ανύπαρκτο déjà vie.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 15, 2014)

Alexandra said:


> Ζάζουλας εδώ λέει ντεζαβού.


Είναι ο Ζάζουλας των μονών χρονιών.  Πάντως με τη γαλλική προφορά δεν το λέω με τπτ. :inno:


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 15, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Είναι ο Ζάζουλας των μονών χρονιών.  Πάντως με τη γαλλική προφορά δεν το λέω με τπτ. :inno:


Τι να κάνουμε που μαθαίναμε τόσα χρόνια Γαλλικά; Τζάμπα θα πάνε;


----------



## daeman (Sep 15, 2014)

...
Άμα το γράψεις ντεζαβού,
ριμάρει με το βουλέ βου
(ʃαντέ μουά αβέκ, 
μον πτι μπο μεκ )

Άμα το γράψεις ντεζαβί,
ριμάρει με το σ'ε λα βι
Σ'ε ντιφισίλ (τρε) α λα γκρεκ
ο ήχος του ν' αποδοθεί

Δείχνει και μια πσυκολοζί
ετούτη η έρμη επιλοʒή;
Το βου δηλώνει επίθεσή
κι άλλη το βι φιλοζοφί;

Γι' αυτό κι εγώ το γράφω βου
που μου ταριάζει, του ζαβού
Από την άλλη, βιζαβί,
άμα βολεύει, γράφω βι


----------



## Rogerios (Sep 15, 2014)




----------



## sarant (Sep 15, 2014)

Ο Μήτσος υποθέτω θα το γράφει ντεζαβού.

Εγώ καμια φορά το λέω ντεζαβούδι, μια και υπάρχει υποκοριστική κατάληξη -ούδι.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 15, 2014)

_Τρεις φορές τον κάμπο γύρο
έκανα να βρω τον χοίρο.
Στην πορεία είδα ελάφια,
κότες, πρόβατα, χωράφια.
Μα ξανάδα αυτό το βούδι;
Ή να ήταν ντεζαβούδι;_
:)


----------



## Zazula (Nov 18, 2014)

nickel said:


> Και οι γιογκισμοί που υποσχέθηκα:
> "It's déjà vu all over again".


Καμιά έξυπνη απόδοση;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 18, 2014)

Το έχω ξαναδεί αυτό το ντεζαβί.

Το είχα μες στον νου αυτό το ντεζαβού.


----------



## cougr (Nov 18, 2014)

"_Πρόκειται για ντεζαβού ριπλέι_".


----------



## daeman (Nov 18, 2014)

nickel said:


> ...
> Και οι γιογκισμοί που υποσχέθηκα:
> ...
> "It's déjà vu all over again". Berra explained that this quote originated when he witnessed Mickey Mantle and Roger Maris repeatedly hit back-to-back home runs in the Yankees' seasons in the early 1960s.
> ...





cougr said:


> "_Πρόκειται για ντεζαβού ριπλέι_".



We got a hit! :up:

A rehit. A déjà revu! A home rerun. Ξαναπρομνησία.

You can observe a lot by watching. The replay. And reruns:






A Yogi Berra revue.


----------



## dominotheory (Nov 19, 2014)

cougr said:


> "_Πρόκειται για ντεζαβού ριπλέι_".





daeman said:


> We got a hit! :up:
> 
> A rehit. A déjà revu! A home rerun. Ξαναπρομνησία.
> 
> You can observe a lot by watching. The replay. And reruns:



+1

Επί το λαϊκότερον:
_Άντε πάλι, μ' αυτό το ντεζαβού.
Ξανά μανά το ίδιο ντεζαβού._

It's hard to make predictions, especially about the future, 'cause it ain't never over till it's over.






Lenny Kravitz - It Ain't Over Til It's Over


----------



## Zazula (Nov 19, 2014)

Οι προτάσεις όλων σας είναι πολύ καλές, και με βοηθούν· σας ευχαριστώ!

Εγώ είχα προσπαθήσει να πατήσω στην έκφραση με το έργο που το 'χουμε ξαναδεί.


----------



## daeman (Nov 19, 2014)

Zazula said:


> ...
> Εγώ είχα προσπαθήσει να πατήσω στην έκφραση με το έργο που το 'χουμε ξαναδεί.



Κι αυτό σωστό: _Το 'χω ξαναδεί το έργο, στο σινέ «Ντεζαβού»._ 

Για τους σινεφίλ, γιατί για αθλητικά συμφραζόμενα, ο cougr έσκισε. 

Brideshead Déjà vu Revisited.



dominotheory said:


> ...
> It's hard to make predictions, especially about the future, 'cause it ain't never over till it's over.
> ...


*It ain't over till the fat lady sings *

En Vogue (_Funky Divas_):


----------



## nikolaou (Dec 23, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Καμιά έξυπνη απόδοση;



Το ξανα-ματα-ιδωμένο;


----------



## nickel (Dec 23, 2014)

nikolaou said:


> Το ξανα-ματα-ιδωμένο;



Ωραίο. Όπως θα λέγαμε «Καλά, μετά τις εκλογές, θα ξανα-ματα-επαναψηφίσουν για πρόεδρο;»


----------

